# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  TOPS Tradeshow & Convention

## Carol D

The Texas Ophthalmic Professionals Society will be holding their annual Tradeshow and Convention April 12-14, 2002. This year we will be at the Adam's Mark Hotel in Houston (Special rates arranged for attendees). Our theme will be Mardi Gras.  We will be offering a fine selection of ABO, NCLE, & JACAHPO credits throughout the weekend. There will be enough CECs to satisfy  nearly any state or national requirements. TOPS will offer an option of pay by the hour or an all weekend education package.
For more info contact TOPS headquarters at 512-467-2722 or txassochq@aol.com

Carol D

----------

